# Betta fish names?



## Fenway000 (Jan 31, 2010)

My bettas name is Napoleon i was wondering what your fishes name is?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's a name that suits a betta perfectly.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I got Artemis and Ruby!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

My one & only Betta is called Earl


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

All in my siggy... I'm too tired to write them all down...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are in my sig, too.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Reno and Pepper.


----------



## FrogHerder (Dec 18, 2009)

Fabio. He spends a lotsa time looking in the mirror.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

FrogHerder said:


> Fabio. He spends a lotsa time looking in the mirror.


:rofl:awesomeeeee my sisters hubby's name is fabio:lol:


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pescado. It means "fish" in Spanish, so my fiance tells me. I hope I'm not cursing at the poor little guy ;-)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Bowie, Bella, Bingo, Blaze, Brillo, Brady

RIP Baccus and Brutus


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I have Alpha and a little girl I haven't named yet. I am leaning towards Freckles though...


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My Betta's name is Speedbump. He is yellow so it kinda works.


----------



## FrogHerder (Dec 18, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> :rofl:awesomeeeee my sisters hubby's name is fabio:lol:


:lol:

Oh, man. I'd have a hard time keeping a straight face if I was in the room with someone named Fabio.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine are all in my sig too. The list is too long for me to write.


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

mine are also in my sig. only 3 have real meaning though. Rathian (a black and green queen dragon in monster hunter my fiancee named) Toulouse (the orange kitten in disney's the aristocats) and walter (walt disney. im a bit of a disney nerd)


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't have Bettas but if I did they would prolly be Alpha, Beta of course, Charlie, Delta, etc... 
And lol at Fabio. I'll never forget seeing him on TV years ago being asked questions about his hair etc... He said I am all natural. Yeah whatever...


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> My one & only Betta is called Earl


My friend has a Home defense shotgun named Earl. Lol. 18" barrel all black pistol grip. It's a mean Earl


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

FrogHerder said:


> :lol:
> 
> Oh, man. I'd have a hard time keeping a straight face if I was in the room with someone named Fabio.


Yea so did I at first and only asked him about half million times if that was REALLY his name...but he's Italian...so we just use that for the excuse :-D


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mean Harri said:


> My friend has a Home defense shotgun named Earl. Lol. 18" barrel all black pistol grip. It's a mean Earl


Heck yea!!!! He'd fit RIGHT IN out here...when i had my handgun still I called her Jenny  but now with the 9mm's that just doesn't fit any longer.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't know that people named their guns. lol My brother names his cars.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

My car's named Ortega, but I won't get into the details of why it's called that.

My betta's named Positron. Yeah...positrons are beta particles. Also, she's a pretty happy-go-lucky fish so I went with Positron (positive charge) instead of Electron (negative charge).


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2009)

LisaC144 said:


> Pescado. It means "fish" in Spanish, so my fiance tells me. I hope I'm not cursing at the poor little guy ;-)


Well technically it means "fished", and is more used to refer to fish as a food . A live fish would be Pez.

Oh yeah, my betta is Robert the Bruce (after the Scottish king )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My brother's BMW is Porter and his Toyota Sequoia is Jackson.


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

Bacon was the name of my favorite betta. =)


----------



## SoulSong (Jan 28, 2010)

Siegfried is my first betta - I've had him all of two days, and just named him tonight. He's watching me from across the counter as I write this.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My first bettas were named Boy Blue and Buddy. Then I had Max, Blooper and Oscar. Blooper came with the name. lol


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

iamntbatman said:


> My car's named Ortega, but I won't get into the details of why it's called that.
> 
> My betta's named Positron. Yeah...positrons are beta particles. Also, she's a pretty happy-go-lucky fish so I went with Positron (positive charge) instead of Electron (negative charge).


I bet it's Ortega because you guys were out drinking and eating Ortega tacos and ralphed all over the inside of your car. Did I guess right?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

my fishies names are Fire and Kidomaru (kido for short)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango, Whiskey, and Kilo. Tango and Whiskey are based on their colors, Tangerine and White, and Kilo is for King Betta.


----------



## SoulSong (Jan 28, 2010)

Sherlock is my first betta, got him only 8 days ago. He started out as Siegfried, but that didn't seem quite right. He's incredibly observant, interested in everything that goes on, & seems to have an amazing memory. Sherlock seemed just right - and today he started a bubble nest! It's not tall, but it's fully 3 inches long and an inch wide. Amazing!


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Grumpy, Leo, Gage, Prince, Smee, Lynx, Aquarius, Emerald, Chrome & Judo


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Gossamer-my crown tail
Petrie- Not sure if hes a delta thats what he was labeled but looks kinda like a half moon when his fins r spread 
Stewie- my veil tail that I just got yesterday.

Hoping to post pics soon. I cant seem to get any good ones.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Jasper and Charlie - my 2 veil tail's


----------



## Little Veiltail (Nov 16, 2009)

My veil's name is Geist. It means "ghost." He was so pale the day he came home that I could almost see right through him! Even when his true colors emerged, though, he kept his name. He'll always be my little fiesty Geisty. X3


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Purple Haze and Chance! Soon I will have Fishy, and unnamed if I win the fishy off Aquabid


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

All in my siggy  Most of them have meanings, but some are just for their coloring.
I know that Deimos means "Terror"
Shani means "Red"... 
Devin means "little black one", or something like that... 
Vulcan was the Roman God of fire... 
Bliss is short for Blizzard, as he was white when he came home... 
Tai means "great, extreme" in Chinese... 
Maxamillion was named after our lab that passed away (same coloration). 
Skittles is because he's colorful... lol.
Sherbet is because he's orange, and I ate sherbet the day before I got him XD
Ace is because he's named after one of my favorite anime/manga characters 
...
I think that's everyone ;D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Update:I won the fish, so soon Valentino will be in my sig as well


----------



## leedea08 (Feb 7, 2010)

My Betta's name is Rosie. She is a Crowntail that is pink with red fins. I was just wondering, but is it normal for her to make a bubble nest? I noticed one in her tank.


----------



## Draven (Feb 20, 2010)

My new Betta is named Bill. 
After the lead singer of one of my favorite bands.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i am getting a betta fish tomarrow and i'm wondering if you have any tips on wich to choose.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Look for one that looks healthy and is active. If it has frayed or curled fins that may be fin rot. Other than that just pick one that catches your eye. Be sure to post a pic of which one you get. :-D


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks i am going to get one in a few minits


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## NikkiTheCastle (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought a red betta for my boyfriend and he named him Rodger and now I really want a betta for myself! I think I'll get a blue one and name him Poseidon =]


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Arturo and Olliver, im still trying to find a name for my female.


----------

